# just bought a wheel!



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

ive got a pic but dont know how to post it can anyone help? then tell me what it is and what to do tyia.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

:bouncy: WooHoo! Congrats!

Host your pic somewhere (photobucket or flickr). Copy the url there of the pic after uploading, come back here, click on the 'postcard' icon up by the fonts, etc. and paste the url. Preview to make sure it looks nice then post your reply so we can all see .


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm290/dreamy_018/spinning/P1010104.jpg
thats one pic. im just learning to use photbucket so bear with with me.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

(for good measure )


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

thanks was'nt sure how to do that yet. lol


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Very pretty wheel! It looks to be a "flax wheel". Almost like a Country Craftsman or maybe a Kromski. Is there any label or signing on the wheel at all? Have you had a chance to spin on it yet?

Congratulations!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

nope not yet. not really sure how/where to begin. want to know what the best part is? it was only 50 dollars, i talked them down to 40 they did'nt even know what it was!


----------



## holleegee (Mar 3, 2005)

WOW what a bargain! (why can't I ever run across a deal like that?) It is a beautiful wheel.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

thanks. i could'nt belive it wheels usually run from 200 and up.








yay i did it i posted a pic:bouncy:


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Dreamy, take a picture of the Mother of all - flyer area and that tensioning screw out in front so we can get a better look.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

ill do that tommrow i tried to mess with it on photbucket but im cluless. the flyers where is it, in the middle?


----------



## pasotami (Jun 1, 2006)

What a steal - Congrats!
Wish we were closer - I have a ton of books on spinning and dying. You may want to google and see if there is a spinning/weaving guild in your area - they are the most valuable groups. Did you get any wool with your wheel? Not sure I would want to start with flax, linen is a bit pricey and you have to know how to use the distaff. I am blessed with 3 wheels of different makers, they are contagious, once you buy one you are always on the look out for more! VBG If you can not find anyone to help you get started, you can always buy the Ashford book on Spinning - that is how I began.
If you run into another great deal like that - buy it!
Once again - congrats!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Deamy here is a good place for you to start http://www.joyofhandspinning.com/wheel-parts.shtml

There is a ton of info on that site. Learn the parts of your wheel first then play. If you still need help figuing things out please let us know.

Up close pictures of the various parts would be good. Look under that flat angled part that is right under the wheel. There may be a signature or label under there or maybe under the treadle.

Fantastic deal on that wheel. We'll help you with it all just ask.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

oh thanks marchwind i did'nt think to look for a label. thanks for the link too.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

pasotami said:


> What a steal - Congrats!
> Wish we were closer - I have a ton of books on spinning and dying. You may want to google and see if there is a spinning/weaving guild in your area - they are the most valuable groups. Did you get any wool with your wheel? Not sure I would want to start with flax, linen is a bit pricey and you have to know how to use the distaff. I am blessed with 3 wheels of different makers, they are contagious, once you buy one you are always on the look out for more! VBG If you can not find anyone to help you get started, you can always buy the Ashford book on Spinning - that is how I began.
> If you run into another great deal like that - buy it!
> Once again - congrats!


thanks i did'nt get any fiber but i have some i was trying to spindle with. belive it or not the wheel was cheaper than the spindle! anyone know what that wisk looking thing is for. my guess is winding the finished yarn, but this is the only wheel ive seen with this.


----------



## holleegee (Mar 3, 2005)

Dreamy said:


> thanks i did'nt get any fiber but i have some i was trying to spindle with. belive it or not the wheel was cheaper than the spindle! anyone know what that wisk looking thing is for. my guess is winding the finished yarn, but this is the only wheel ive seen with this.


I think the "wisk" is called a distaff. It is used to spin flax.

http://www.joyofhandspinning.com/flax.shtml


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

so it seems this is a flax wheel. can i spin other things on it though? thanks for all the help and info ladys.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Yes, while the style of it is a flax wheel, it's meant for wool. The only absolutely-for-wool wheel in the US would likely be the great wheel (according to my research) - the rest are flax wheel designs with orifices adapted for wool. 

Two of the vintage wheels I have are true flax wheels - and they spin so fast, it's frightening! Clearly meant for the l-o-n-g staples. I found I can spin wool IF from predrafted rovings and very fast handwork. But the spin --- oh the spin is so lovely........

To be more definitive about the distaff, it's actually meant to *hold* the unspun flax while you spin .... kind of like having an extra set of hands, if you will. You drape the fibers over/around the distaff and usually would tie them loosely in place with a ribbon or somesuch so they don't slide off. If you look at historical pictures of women using hand spindles, you'll very often see a long stick or pole tucked under their arm or in their girdle (belt) - that is a distaff as well. I use a wrist-distaff if I'm spinning 'in public' so I can walk and spin at the same time with ease.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

wow i hope i can spin with ease too. ive looked online and i can't find any other wheel like it. ive seen similar ones but not exactly.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Dreamy, your wheel looks very much like a stained/richly varnished version of the Country Craftsman wheel seen here: http://www.susansfibershop.com/country_craftsman.htm. The one pictured has a different distaff, but the wheel looks near enough to the same. If so, they are supposed to be very nice wheels on which to spin .

As to the ease part --- practice, practice, practice!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

it does falcon dance. there are hooks instead of what a bobbin in the middle of mine. i did'nt get closer pics to show you all yet. not quite sure what that is or is for. mabey the flyer?


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

I know nothing to say whether it's good or not, but it LOOKS lovely 

congrats on a bargain 

hoggie


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

thanks hoggie. i don't know if its good either. we shall see.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

You mean you don't have any bobbins for the wheel? The flyer will have hooks to help guide the thread/yarn onto the bobbin......


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

i dont know. where should they be? i dont think i see any. what do i do now?


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Very pretty and an amazing bargain! It looks a lot like my antique only I don't have the distaff---wish I did. It spins fine yarn without work. Only problem I have is that the orifice is quite small (3/8 in)and I have trouble plying more than two-ply at a time, but if I spin even finer, maybe I won't. Also it needs oiling more than my newer wheel--probably it's age. I feel so happy spinning with it because I can feel the years of spinners spinning on it before me. It's history. 
Congratulations.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

ok i found the bobbins. whew i was starting to get upset. their right near the flyer.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Deamy here are a few more links for you to check out. 

http://www.spwhsl.com/faqlink.htm If you scroll down to picture #4 there is a picture of the flyer and bobbin assembly.

http://www.woolery.com/Pages/selectwheel.html You can click on the links (within this one) for more info

http://www.paradisefibers.net/Spinning-Wheels-s/30.htm Some other wheels and there are links to click on.

http://www.interweave.com/spin/


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

thanks marchwind.


----------

